# Fight Quest Featuring Kali Tonight!



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 4, 2008)

Okay on January 4th (tonight) Fight Quest will feature Kali and I 
believe that Pekiti Tirsia is featured here with Mr. Leo Gaje!

TV listings
http://dsc.discovery.com/tv-schedules/series.html?paid=1.15267.25384.35206.2

Channel Website
http://dsc.discovery.com/fansites/f...ht+Quest+-+Alone|KWRD011fight+quest&psid=TRUE

Video Preview
http://dsc.discovery.com/video/?pla...258627&lineupId=1350221979&titleId=1351336740


----------



## MJS (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm really looking forward to this!!  It'll be interesting to compare this to the other show.


----------



## JBrainard (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for the reminder Brian! I saw the Fight Quest: China episode and it was a lot better than "Human Weapon" IMHO.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 4, 2008)

Sounds good!


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 4, 2008)

Great, Brian!  Erica and I watched the China show last week and will be watching the Kali together tonight.  How odd of a couple are we that our "couples t.v. time" revolves around MA shows?  I agree with JB that it's a better show than human weapon.  The hosts seem more willing to take a shot during training than those on HW and that's always good tv.:btg:


----------



## MJS (Jan 5, 2008)

Well, I saw the episode and I have to say that I personally thought it was awesome!!!!  IMHO, the show was much better than the Human Weapon.  The Kali episode was the first one that I saw, but I felt that the hosts took the training much more serious and the training overall seemed much more intense.  Even when they had the challenge matches at the end, you could tell it was much more serious and intense.  Tuhon Gaje and Master Vasquez were awesome, as were the other Filipino students.

The show got 2 thumbs up from me!  I'm looking forward to the upcoming shows!


----------



## Blindside (Jan 5, 2008)

I liked it alot better than the Human Weapon.  

While both were obviously completely untrained on how to swing a stick, it looked like Jimmy picked up faster, you could still see the lack of power and edge alignment on Doug on the third day.

All in all, I really liked it.

Lamont


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 5, 2008)

Blindside said:


> I liked it alot better than the Human Weapon.
> 
> While both were obviously completely untrained on how to swing a stick, it looked like Jimmy picked up faster, you could still see the lack of power and edge alignment on Doug on the third day.
> 
> ...


After 3 days of training you'd expect to see that.  I think that's one of the things that makes this better than the HW series.  They don't try to make you think that they can master an art in a weeks worth of training.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 5, 2008)

I enjoy watching it from an entertainment perspective.  Definately fun to watch provided I do not take it to serious and then I will get upset when they mess up history, etc.  Still so far I am enjoying it.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jan 5, 2008)

I feel that anytime you can get FMA media coverage is a good thing! As far as the FMA episodes go, I liked Human Weapon better.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 5, 2008)

Tim Hartman said:


> I feel that anytime you can get FMA media coverage is a good thing! As far as the FMA episodes go, I liked Human Weapon better.


 
I think I liked this one better. (Fight Quest)  Two diverse training groups working in this episode: Pekiti Tirsia and Modern Arnis.  Still ended up with some great training footage and some decent fight's at the end.  The two American's did pretty well against their Filipino Marine's in their bouts. (just goes to show that Athleticism and Attributes do go a long way)  Still good technique was exhibited by the Filipino Marine's and I enjoyed watching them not only do their thing real time but also the clips of them moving with sticks, knives, etc.  Good show overall.


----------



## crushing (Jan 5, 2008)

I preferred Fight Quest but my daughter prefers Human Weapon.  I can't imagine the HW guys being able to take a stick beating like the FQ guy did.

Also, the FQ guys admit when the judges are being nice to them when the match ends in a tie rather than bragging about being able to hang with the skilled fighters.

Maybe at the end of the FQ series, they can match up against the HW guys in a series of competitions.  Although, neither of the FQ guys can match Bill's superior size and strength.  LOL!


----------



## Doc_Jude (Jan 5, 2008)

I watched both episodes last night & they were outstanding. I can't wait for the Silat episode. I'm sure it will be much better than the Human Weapon Silat episode.
I do like how the Fight Quest guys said "There's no way to master this in a few days." Completely different mindset & attitude from the Human Weapon guys. I agree, having the two guys split up for the week is much better than having them both dip their toes in many different arts over the course of a week.


----------



## thaistyle (Jan 6, 2008)

I saw both episodes of Fight Quest.  IMO they were much better than Human Weapon.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 6, 2008)

One thing I like about the HW one is how they broke down a couple of techniques, but on the whole, I like how FQ handled it better.  This probably is because I'm a newbie to FMAs though.


----------



## Perpetual White Belt (Jan 6, 2008)

I liked the diversity of styles that Human Weapon had, but Fight Quest was better as far as the fights.


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 6, 2008)

Personally, I liked HW better.  I did like the fact Modern Arnis got more press in FQ.  And  I liked the "authenticity" of the fight.  But in the two episodes I have seen, the hosts whine a lot.  "I don't know why I have to learn the staff, I don't know why I have to do these drills.  I want to  learn to fight." I  just kept thinking just train and trust the instructor.

Brian Jones


----------



## Perpetual White Belt (Jan 6, 2008)

Brian Jones said:


> Personally, I liked HW better. I did like the fact Modern Arnis got more press in FQ. And I liked the "authenticity" of the fight. But in the two episodes I have seen, the hosts whine a lot. "I don't know why I have to learn the staff, I don't know why I have to do these drills. I want to learn to fight." I just kept thinking just train and trust the instructor.
> 
> Brian Jones


 
I thought the way you did at first too,  When you think about it though the majority of the American audience think that way as well, and if you notice they always point out at the end how the training they were previously "whining about" helped them in the end.  I'm hoping that it opens the eyes of others that view the traditional arts this way.


----------



## Tarot (Jan 7, 2008)

I was just kind of "meh" about the whole thing.  I'm glad that Modern Arnis got some play and I liked the training that was shown.  However I can do without the "fight" at the end of the show, that goes for both HW and FQ.  I will admit that I think the FQ guys are a lot less whiney than the HW guys.

Personally, I would like to see a show that features the art, via showing someone training in it and discussing its history.  I don't want to see a fake competition at the end, it just cheapens the show.



> Erica and I watched the China show last week and will be watching the Kali together tonight. How odd of a couple are we that our "couples t.v. time" revolves around MA shows?


*shrug*  Depends on who you ask I guess.  Friday nights is MMA night in our house.  Hubby and I plop down in front of the TV with a few brews and watch the fights in HD.  It's not odd to us.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 7, 2008)

Those two episods where good.  Lots of training and some darn good techniques in the fighting.
I am looking forward to watching more of this show


----------

